# Long coat vs short coat temperaments?



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm new to the forum but have already posted a thread regarding gender in the newbie corner and received many welcoming and informative replies (thank you!). My family is getting a chihuahua next summer and although I don't prefer the appearance of either the LC or SC, I have heard that there can be personality differences. I don't know whether the stereotypes are true and rather suspect that they probably aren't but I have read that LCs tend to be calmer and SCs are more hyper. However I've also heard that, due to feeling the cold more, SCs are more cuddly! I'm looking for a relaxed, laid back dog who likes to cuddle so I'm stuck with which coat legnth to chose! Personality wise, do you prefer LCs or SCs? And which do you find to be more laid back/calm? Also, any more advice you can give on which gender is more relaxed or friendly is greatly appreciated as despite all the wonderful replies to my previous thread, I'm still undecided (and knowing me I will probably not know which sex to pick until I've met the right chi lol). Of course I know a lot depends on the individual dog but I thought I'd just make sure I'd done my research in advance  . Thanks again!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Some say there are personality differences between long and smooth coats, but I don't personally believe any of it. Especially when it comes to being cuddly, I think the majority of chihuahuas fit this description, whether they are male, female, long or smooth coat.  As for gender, some people say females are more independent... but in my experience, my previous chihuahua was a female and was the cuddliest most affectionate little dog on earth. My mum's female chi is the same. My current chi Lilo was independent at the start, but she's really becoming cuddly too. In my opinion, when it comes to personality, you shouldn't worry too much about gender and coat type. The best way to know if a puppy is the right one for you is to visit the pup and see how he/she and the parents behave and ask the breeder a lot of questions. Every dog is unique.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I can only tell you I have three long coats who are all cuddle bugs! I have never had a short coat. I personally love the furry look of the long coats, hence the reason I have three of them!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

SC will be "cuddlier" because they're cold! LOL

Seriously, though, I think it more comes down to grooming. If you are not interested in grooming, don't get a LC. Chihuahuas are easy to groom, but they can still become matted, especially if they get outdoors a lot and get seeds/burrs in the coat.

SC is much, much easier to bath and dry, obviously. LC will have an easier time in cold climate.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Yes I often wonder about stereotypical temperaments - I have 2 chis, a male and a female, both longcoat and half brother and sister - now, if someone was to ask me what personality does a chihuahua have I'd be in trouble, they are total opposites.

The male is calm, nothing perturbs him, but he's a stubborn little git and will only do what he wants, he's a serious little dog!!, he loves toys- very cuddly and affectionate.

The female is nervous, but feisty she's the one that stands guard at the patio all day waiting for a bird to land on the lawn or a butterfly to chase (the male wouldn't be bothered, he's usually asleep in a corner!), she loves games but has no time for toys, she really tries to please us all the time, and really loves attention, she is very cuddly and affectionate too - but that's about the only thing they have in common - so they are very different dogs! just like humans I guess - no two the same!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have three smooth coats. Although I like the look of the long coats I am lazy about grooming and love that my smooth coats are wipe clean! I only bath them if they get filthy, and other than that I really only run a flea comb through them now and then to check for fleas, so very low maintenance. One of mine has a thick double coat, she does need brushing when she is moulting, but it is only a couple of weeks out of the year.
In the show world there seems to be a view that the two types have different temperaments. A long coat breeder I know will never have a smooth because she doesn't like the temperament. Having spent time with her dogs, I can't actually see any difference lol. They are just as lovely as my smooth coats. I have heard that the long coats are quieter and more cuddly though.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I have a sc male. He is feisty, bolchy and very high energy. He is also very trainable and we do lots of tricks and agility stuff. Maybe a more calm and laid back dog wouldnt be as good at that sort of stuff?
He is too busy to cuddle during the day and gets quite mouthy if anyone is too 'hands on' with him but a real cuddle bug at night time and with our morning coffee in bed. Oh..did I mention he was amazing? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I have two short coated chis - I like the fact that they're low maintenance, sure, but also I just prefer that sleek look. I have a friend who has a long-coat, but haven't spotted any personality differences between her dog and mine, honestly. I think, as others have already said, it's down to the individual dog. Find a pup that you're drawn to, and with whom you feel a sense of compatibility, and you won't go far wrong!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I have two short coat females. They are both spayed. They have very different personalities. I really think it all depends on the dog you pick and not short vs long or male vs female. My girls are extremely cuddly. If we are sitting down, they are in our laps. I can't imagine a more cuddly dog. I've heard long coats are still cuddly, but I could imagine that since they have more fur, the long coats may be slightly less so in the summer. But I don't think it's by much.

Ella is my sweet calm dog. She's a very nervous dog, but that's probably mostly due to her past abuse more so than anything else. She is very cuddly and loving. She doesn't play much except with her sister. She doesn't play with toys.

Chloe is much more confident. She loves to play. She is a much busier dog if that makes any sense. She is much more curious. She is the one who's going to go investigate noises or new things immediately. She is less afraid of things. But she is wary of new people. Ella is wary of new things, but will go up to new people easily.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I have 2 males - 1 LC and 1 SC. Both love to cuddle. There are personality differences, but I attribute that more to different animals than to coat length. One is very outgoing and one is more of an introvert. Both are mamma's boys.

You also had asked about cats and chis in you other thread. I also have 4 cats, and the interactions depends on the attitudes of the cats. There is one cat the the dogs never approach, two that will swat the dogs if they are not in the mood, and one that will still play with the dogs anytime they pounce. None of the cats have ever hurt the dogs, but they definitely put them in their place. And as you said there are places the cats go to avoid the dogs all together.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I have three LCs 2 males and a female. I just seem to be more attracted to the fluffy coats =) I don't think the coat length really makes much of a difference in personality, I think it has to do with the dog itself. My three are very different. My oldest male is the alpha dog, but very cuddly and sweet and quiet. My 7 month old boy is more independent, rambunctious and naughty! But he still has his cuddly moments. My little girl is only 13 weeks old, but she already has a big personality. She is confident, energetic, smart, sweet, and cuddly. Both of my boys are more shy in public than her. She will jump in anyone's lap.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I would like to comment in response to another post. I don't believe the long coats require a lot of grooming. I do a quick brush of mine before bedtime everyday and they have never become matted. They require little grooming. They do not need to be trimmed like other long coated dogs. I do get a sanitary trim on male though.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree with jayda about grooming. I don't even have to brush mine daily. I do a couple times a week, bathe maybe once a month unless they get dirty. The most I do is trim pants sometimes and shave the bottom of feet if they start sliding on the hardwood floor.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I really dont kno if they have diff temperaments but i do have 1 sc and 1 lc both spayed female. My sc is quiet, playful, has a high prey drive and is very very cuddly and super affectionate. However my lc is a nervous dog, quiet but more alert. She also likes to cuddle and show affection but not as much as my sc. And she is not athletic at all, only a chase here and there :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I have one time had 2 of each. The ones that are mine are sc male and female. They both have very different personalities. Leah is a very energetic playful pup. She is also the alpha in my pack, everyone does as she says even the cats in the house. Quinn is very shy and laid back. He prefers mama to anyone else. They both have their cuddle moments.
Eva is my moms chi and is a lc. She loves to cuddle and is always cold despite being a lc. She goes to anyone and everyone. She loves to play and tries to make out with my moms cat.
Gir is my sisters chi mix and a lc. He is a introvert and is very wary of anyone even those that live with him. He prefers me or my sister and doesn't like anyone else. He will only play with certain toys and people. He prefers to chase any of the cats but he knows those that wont put up with his games.

ETA: I forgot to mention that the lc get just as much grooming around her as the sc and they both look great.


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, I wasn't expecting so many responses! This is all so helful for a newbie like me, thank you  . Unfortunately (or maybe not) I'm still just as undecided because all of your chis sound absolutely adorable whether they are LC or SC or male or female. And from the profile pics and signatures I can see, they look it too! I suppose that is just part of the fun of picking a puppy - you don't know until you find "the one", just like with a human partner.

It's interesting that some of your chis seem to obey the stereotypes and others don't which I guess confirms my suspicion that nurture is just as important as nature. Maybe due to the LC and SC being classified as different breeds here in the UK (correct me if I'm wrong), there might be more pronounced differences in the temperament but I'm sure it is marginal and I will look at LC and SC litters. Anyway, having said I want a laid back dog who's to say I wouldn't be just as happy with a little ball of chi energy  ?

The grooming and shedding is obviously something to take into consideration but hopefully shouldn't be a problem as our cats are always dropping hair everywhere. Speaking of the cats, it's great to hear that they don't have a tendancy to attack chis. Ours are pretty relaxed anyway but you never know. Long post I know but I really appreciate all you guys' help


----------

